# Mariah Carey hat geheiratet!



## Tokko (2 Mai 2008)

Thu., May. 1, 2008 8:34 
*




Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon *sind nicht mehr nur “Dreamlovers”.*Linda Cannon*, ein Mitglied von Cannons Familie, hat E! News gegenüber bestätigt, dass das Paar in der Tat geheiratet hat.
"Ja, wir wissen es," sagte sie. „Er rief an und hat uns alles erzählt. Wir freuen uns für ihn. Wenn es das ist, was er will, dann freuen wir uns für ihn.“
Linda Cannon ging jedoch nicht soweit, einen früheren Bericht, dass eine spontane Hochzeit gestern in Careys neuem Haus auf den Bahamas stattgefunden habe, zu bestätigen. Sie sagte: “Ich werde Ihnen keine Details geben, aber wir freuen uns für ihn.“ 
Vor wenigen Stunden bestätigte das Juweliergeschäft Jacob & Co., dass Cannon $2.5 Millionen für einen 17-karätigen Ring hinblätterte, der auch schon an Careys linker Hand gesichtet wurde.
Carey, 39, schließt zum zweiten Mal den Bund fürs Leben. Sie trennte sich von Tommy Mottola, einem Produzenten in der Musikindustrie, 1998 nach 5 Jahren Ehe. 
Cannon, 27, war zuvor einmal verlobt, zu Model *Selita Ebanks*, aber das ist seine erste Ehe.

Quelle :
eonline.com


----------



## maierchen (2 Mai 2008)

Was die wohl jetzt machen:3dgreat::3dinlove::3dlove:


----------



## Katzun (3 Mai 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch Mariah :3dthumbup:


----------

